# Need Taxidermist



## Mfiedler36 (Feb 6, 2010)

I killed a pretty decent 8pt yesterday morning and could use a recommendation for a taxidermist in the Conroe, Woodlands, Spring Tomball area. Not looking to break the bank just looking for a nice mount for my biggest bow kill to date.Thx


----------



## famousunknown (Aug 13, 2005)

Major Creations near Cypress.


----------



## JUST 1 MORE (Aug 11, 2010)

X2 
David Major does excellent work. Check out Major Creation's website.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

I going to go against the other recommendations and recommend Major Creations. David mounted my deer from last year.


----------



## Calfroper81 (Nov 4, 2012)

Show us some pics of your deer


----------

